# Canadian Hobbyist YouTubers



## Everett (Aug 4, 2021)

Out of curiosity, who do you all watch on YouTube as far as Canadian YouTubers?  No, I'm not looking for any special treatment here, especially as I haven't put anything out in over 2 months, and the fact that I'm just an auto mechanic who dabbles in this whole metal cutting addiction.  I would merely like to know if there are any good channels and people on them North of the 49th that I'm unaware of.  We do have different challenges and opportunities here in Canada with our hobby/craft than our colleagues South of the Border, and like in this forum it is good to hear from others who have similar challenges and local ideas.

I do already have a few favorites like Pierre, Phil, Chris (Just1Guy), Fred (Fred's Machine Werks), Marc L'Ecuyer, Colin from CompEdgeX, and Journeyman Randy, but who else are we missing out on?

Thanks!


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 4, 2021)

Well there is of course AvE if you can handle the salty language.


----------



## Everett (Aug 4, 2021)

Very true, and he does seem to be an intelligent fellow, but I can't watch his stuff with the kids or wife around . . . I like how James Clough referred to AvE's channel in mentioning that, "his wife didn't like it as much and that she could not employ a bench vise in the properly prescribed manner so it held little interest for her," lol.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 4, 2021)

Aside from Ave (who I find hilarious), there's Blondihacks, CompedgeX, Fred's Machine Werks, Just1Guy Machineworks, Richard Pierik, and Hand Tool Rescue, to name a few.  Of course Everett's Workshop, because we shouldn't leave off your channel...

If you find any others, please post them here - I try to follow all the Canadian youtubers I can!


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh I forgot Pierre's Garage and Phil's Projects - they both have stopped posting - my guess is that they were mistreated by someone at a summer Bash at Bar Z (the timing is suspect)

There is also THATLAZYMACHINIST (no, I am not shouting)  and hmw1972.

For a while I thought Chirpy's Tinkerings was a Canuck, but he changed his location to 'United States' from <blank>, so the jury's out.

Oh, and Dan Gelbart started posting again.  He stopped for about 2 years.

Anyway, that's all I have, so I'd be interested in others...


----------



## gerritv (Aug 5, 2021)

John Heisz, I Build It for wood working.
Gelbart unfortunately stopped again a year ago.


----------



## Proxule (Aug 5, 2021)

I only watch you now. I unsubbed everyone else.
All hail everett lol

I refuse to watch AVE. Tooo much blabla.  

I stick to pierre. Just1guy chris and my fav marc lecuyer


----------



## DPittman (Aug 5, 2021)

That AVE is the only one I have trouble watching, so GD annoying and $%@#ing foul mouthed on top of it.  

There are a few in there I haven't seen tho so will have to check them out.  I really like Everetts' style.  

I sometimes have problems watching too much on YouTube and doing too little in the shop myself.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 5, 2021)

Everett said:


> Out of curiosity, who do you all watch on YouTube as far as Canadian YouTubers?  No, I'm not looking for any special treatment here, especially as I haven't put anything out in over 2 months, and the fact that I'm just an auto mechanic who dabbles in this whole metal cutting addiction.  I would merely like to know if there are any good channels and people on them North of the 49th that I'm unaware of.  We do have different challenges and opportunities here in Canada with our hobby/craft than our colleagues South of the Border, and like in this forum it is good to hear from others who have similar challenges and local ideas.
> 
> I do already have a few favorites like Pierre, Phil, Chris (Just1Guy), Fred (Fred's Machine Werks), Marc L'Ecuyer, Colin from CompEdgeX, and Journeyman Randy, but who else are we missing out on?
> 
> Thanks!


Since you mention auto mechanic and metal working, you will probably enjoy Paul Short.  He's exactly that, with a dream shop in Bay Roberts, NL. He has a auto shop/fabrication shop and loves to do mods on tractors, build tools, etc. His vids are top quality, fun, and he is a good teacher. About the only thing I could say negative about his content is that he is obviously very well off financially, and some of the equipment he buys is out of the league of most guys. Not that it isn't great fun to watch—but his shop (recently expanded) is in the millionaire Bat Cave category. He also seems to be a pretty decent guy who obviously enjoys helping people out. His wife is in many of his vids, and they obviously have a great relationship. He's slowed down a tad since a medical issue, but really good content still. https://www.youtube.com/user/7863348


----------



## Crankit (Aug 5, 2021)

My list would be Everett's...AvE...just1guy....Blondihacks(lives in USA)


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 5, 2021)

DPittman said:


> That AVE is the only one I have trouble watching, so GD annoying and $%@#ing foul mouthed on top of it.
> 
> There are a few in there I haven't seen tho so will have to check them out.  I really like Everetts' style.
> 
> I sometimes have problems watching too much on YouTube and doing too little in the shop myself.


Re AVE - Agreed. 100%. There's something about a guy who likes himself so much that I can't get past.


----------



## Scattered Parts (Aug 5, 2021)

And from Saskatchewan you have Quick Dick McDick.  I find him hilarious because he is exactly on point with his SK mannerisms.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 12, 2021)

I forgot CompEdgeX  I think he's fron Gander.  Great guy.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 14, 2021)

oh, and have a look at Richard Pierik and Chirpy's Tinkerings...

- anyone get the feeling i watch youtube too much?


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 20, 2021)

I just found another guy that seems pretty good - "shop and math"  I've watched 5 videos of his.


----------



## George (Aug 20, 2021)

I have a channel but haven’t made any thing yet it just says why i got into wanting to do hobby machining, a little about where I live, where I got my machines and how i got them in my basement shop i made, with a little tour of what i have, I’ve made a cpl of things but didn’t video them. I am mainly cutting stock ordering from various cheap Chinese sellers for projects i have planned for the future, which i will video.
George’s Basement Shop.

Winter is Coming ⛄️


----------



## PeterT (Aug 20, 2021)

That does look like an interesting site, Dabbler. Here is direct link

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0aqkuCdfhdlJy1OIlo1Qmw


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 20, 2021)

George said:


> I have a channel but haven’t made any thing yet it just says why i got into wanting to do hobby machining, a little about where I live, where I got my machines and how i got them in my basement shop i made, with a little tour of what i have, I’ve made a cpl of things but didn’t video them. I am mainly cutting stock ordering from various cheap Chinese sellers for projects i have planned for the future, which i will video.
> George’s Basement Shop.
> 
> Winter is Coming [emoji3587][emoji301]️



As in Georgesbasement.com?

If yes, I’d like to talk about your sabastian treadle lathe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George (Aug 21, 2021)

No, this one.
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCAziGhfqgWjagEWEEqmSr-A


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 28, 2021)

If you like to watch someone make very detailed metal models, the youtube channel "Ron Calverley" has a 900+ episode on building a replica of the HMS hood.  He's in Winnipeg.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 29, 2021)

Wow! That is one helluva lot of editing let alone dedication to the build.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 29, 2021)

There's this little channel,  at https://www.youtube.com/c/MattsMetalworking/videos  Called Matt's Metalworking.  He doesn't post much.  His few videos are all good, though.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 11, 2021)

So after sifting through hundreds of channel links I've saved, I've found another Canadian Youtuber hobby machinist, Cruiser Mack, from Enderby, B.C.  His channel:

https://www.youtube.com/c/CruiserMac/videos


----------



## PeterT (Sep 11, 2021)

Just stumbled on this one. I think he said Vancouver on one of the vids but just getting into it. Bike intensive but lost of metal stuff, what's not to like.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZjb4tzi9ECiOhVDgoocC3Q


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 11, 2021)

Every time you guys post a youtube video link I get distracted by the 767 approach to London videos and lose track of time LOL......  How do you stay focused?


----------



## Crankit (Sep 11, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> So after sifting through hundreds of channel links I've saved, I've found another Canadian Youtuber hobby machinist, Cruiser Mack, from Enderby, B.C.  His channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/CruiserMac/videos



He has quite the variety on his channel!


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 11, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> How do you stay focused?



what's that?  Sometimes I surf metalworking vids for hours....


----------



## Tom O (Sep 12, 2021)

Metal vid’s are my go to Way too many hours.


----------



## chip4charlie (Jan 13, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Just stumbled on this one. I think he said Vancouver on one of the vids but just getting into it. Bike intensive but lost of metal stuff, what's not to like.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZjb4tzi9ECiOhVDgoocC3Q


Paul Brodie is a legend in the mountain bike world (I run a bike shop). His shop is in Richmond, BC. Pre-COVID he taught a bike framebuilding course at a Lower Mainland college.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 13, 2022)

Scattered Parts said:


> And from Saskatchewan you have Quick Dick McDick.  I find him hilarious because he is exactly on point with his SK mannerisms.


He’s hilarious! Last trip out west I drove through Tuffnell (on purpose), there’s not much there to look at


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 13, 2022)

chip4charlie said:


> Paul Brodie is a legend in the mountain bike world (I run a bike shop). His shop is in Richmond, BC. Pre-COVID he taught a bike framebuilding course at a Lower Mainland college.


His book is a good read, burned through it one night and had a chat with Paul over Messenger. He has some wizard skills but is very humble.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm definitely liking Paul Brodie's channel. His book is great, I would have loved to take his framebuilding course when it was still offered, but I'd already taken a different course, so it didn't really make sense.

On the knifemaking/forging side, there's Simple Little Life (he's near Chestermere, AB, I think) and also Timothy Dyck, who forges axes and stuff in the lower mainland. there's sometimes some machining content, but that's not the thrust of these channels.

Similarly, these Canadian custom car channels sometimes feature metal work/machining, but that's not their main focus - Fitzee's Fabrications (nfld), Halfass Customs (MB), Make It Kustom (BC).

John Heinz has been mentioned for woodworking, but don't forget Matthias Wandel.

Edit: Oh, and for welding... Pacific Arc.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Well there is of course AvE if you can handle the salty language.



Over the years his persona has become stale, tired and overly verbose filled with BS. Too much entertainment content and too little information for my tastes. In many of his good info videos he takes far too long to deliver info... to many of his colloquialisms, misogyny and other assorted crap... because more time = more money and his target demographic is, well I've leave it at that

I haven't unsubscribed yet, but I skip his new notifications when the content is not readily apparent.

I have subscribed to a couple other Canadians but I just can't recall their names or channels, since most are not too prominent or memorable to me.  I tend to choose solid content over flash... there are the likes of Joe Pieczynski, and Stefan Gotteswinter for instance I prefer


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> His book is a good read, burned through it one night and had a chat with Paul over Messenger. He has some wizard skills but is very humble.


I watch Paul's videos and would have loved to take his course back in the day. I am building a flying merkel inspired ebike from scratch with a lugged frame and could have used some tips.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 13, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> If you like to watch someone make very detailed metal models, the youtube channel "Ron Calverley" has a 900+ episode on building a replica of the HMS hood.  He's in Winnipeg.


I've been subscribed to Ron's channel for so long I dont even recall when I started following him.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 13, 2022)

Everett said:


> Out of curiosity, who do you all watch on YouTube as far as Canadian YouTubers?  No, I'm not looking for any special treatment here, especially as I haven't put anything out in over 2 months, and the fact that I'm just an auto mechanic who dabbles in this whole metal cutting addiction.  I would merely like to know if there are any good channels and people on them North of the 49th that I'm unaware of.  We do have different challenges and opportunities here in Canada with our hobby/craft than our colleagues South of the Border, and like in this forum it is good to hear from others who have similar challenges and local ideas.
> 
> I do already have a few favorites like Pierre, Phil, Chris (Just1Guy), Fred (Fred's Machine Werks), Marc L'Ecuyer, Colin from CompEdgeX, and Journeyman Randy, but who else are we missing out on?
> 
> Thanks!


The greatest all time Canadian youtuber of course is Mehdi Sadaghdar. 



			https://www.youtube.com/user/msadaghd


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 13, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I watch Paul's videos and would have loved to take his course back in the day. I am building a flying merkel inspired ebike from scratch with a lugged frame and could have used some tips.


We NEED a thread on your build. I am pondering building a road frame if for no other reason than to use up all the components I have


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> We NEED a thread on your build. I am pondering building a road frame if for no other reason than to use up all the components I have



I'm still in the design phase and early motor design that is pretty unique. The cranks will go thru the motor shaft... Dual gates belts, one on the cracks and one on the motor to the disk brake side of the rear hub.














Oh I forgot to mention I'm including a sidecar to take my dogs along for rides. They didn't like the bike trailer, so I hope they'd like a side car

I also have a thread started on salvaging ebike friction drive conversion kits from a Montreal company that went bankrupt. They over engineered and made a kit that was wayyyy over priced, used all proprietary components and had too many staff. I picked up five partial kits less batteries and am making them work with off the shelf components, starting with new battery packs built to fit their existing extrusions.

I wish I had bike components to repurpose... and frames. But alas I used all mine to make bikes for under-privileged kids.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 13, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I'm still in the design phase and early motor design that is pretty unique. The cranks will go thru the motor shaft... Dual gates belts, one on the cracks and one on the motor to the disk brake side of the rear hub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, clear design influence from old boardtrack racers!
Are you using BikeCAD?


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Very cool, clear design influence from old boardtrack racers!
> Are you using BikeCAD?


No bikecad. I dont know how to use it and I am replicating the Merkel as closely as possible so I'm not sure that bike cad would be beneficial. 

The Merkel had both spring forks, rear springs at the seat post and a pivot at the chainstays and cranks. 

The only modifications I've made is to move the cranks to the center of the motor shaft since I think that geometry is better.


----------



## Doggggboy (Jan 13, 2022)

Not a lot of machining on it but the boys at Cold War Motors make my Saturday evening a brighter place


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 24, 2022)

Recently saw that Viny B put up a new video. I think I missed him the first go round. Some eclectic and interesting projects, the most recent one being a DIY shopvac-powered vacuum forming machine with propane elements.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 25, 2022)

Six O Two said:


> Recently saw that Viny B put up a new video. I think I missed him the first go round. Some eclectic and interesting projects, the most recent one being a DIY shopvac-powered vacuum forming machine with propane elements.


propane powered.... because more power. haha love it.


----------

